# help with small bits.



## redneck (Apr 11, 2008)

Good day all. I just got my router today (Mastercraft). It came with a few bits, I was hoping that it would come with a 1 inch straight cut bit. I need to cut box joints that have a 1 inch joints. My question is "Is it possible to build a jig that would allow me to use a 1/2 bit to cut 1 inch joints?" I hope this question makes since. I know it would be easier to buy a 1 inch bit. But it will be a few days before I get back to town. I am brand new to woodworking, with very little knowledge on how to use the woodworking tools to there fullest potential.  I hope I posted this in the right place.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi *******

I think you got it, just make 3 passes to get your 1" wide slot.. 
But do take it easy on the Mastercraft ,that's to say only go 1/2 the way in the stock on the 1st. set of passes.. 
You'er asking the bit/router to do alot of work.. watch the heat on the bit..let it cool down...




===========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

To expand on what BJ said use this process for the most accurate cuts: Start off by marking the exact location of the cut. Using an edge guide with your router cut in the center of the area to be removed moving your router from left to right with the guide on the top edge of the router. Reposition your edge guide to one side, make your cut, then repeat for the other side. It is best to remove no more than 1/4" in depth per cut, so for a 3/4" deep cut you would make 3 passes of increasing depth before moving the edge guide.


----------



## redneck (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for the quick response. After close inspection of the router I will be sending it back. I chucked up a bit and could not get it back out. I had to use pliers. I checked for burs or any other problem that might keep the collet from sliding out, it was under spring pressure. The overall quality of this router is not what I expected. I know you get what you pay for. I don't even think I got that much. I just wanted something to try. So I could see if I would like using a router. I guess I will go ahead and purchase a new one. Any suggestions on a router that would be around $100.00$...Thanks ....Disappointed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi *******

For a 100.oo bucks I like the one below,,plus it comes with a quick release on the collet nuts...so you will not need to use a pair of pliers to get the bits out 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?cat=Portable+Power+Tools&pid=00917543000&vertical=TOOL&subcat=Routers+%2526+Laminate+Trimmers&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0


Plus if you work it right you can get it on your door step for about 80.oo bucks, buy it on line SUNDAY ( 6:00 PM to 6:00 AM ,see the post for FREE stuff on the forum) and become a member with Sears that will save you about 20.oo to 25.oo bucks... 

========



******* said:


> Thanks guys for the quick response. After close inspection of the router I will be sending it back. I chucked up a bit and could not get it back out. I had to use pliers. I checked for burs or any other problem that might keep the collet from sliding out, it was under spring pressure. The overall quality of this router is not what I expected. I know you get what you pay for. I don't even think I got that much. I just wanted something to try. So I could see if I would like using a router. I guess I will go ahead and purchase a new one. Any suggestions on a router that would be around $100.00$...Thanks ....Disappointed


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I can also vouch for this particular router. For a 109.00 bucks I don't think you'll do better. I have one of these for any handheld jobs and I reach for it before I reach for my Hitachi. I thought Mastercraft was only available in Canada?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jer

MasterCraft

You will find them all over eBay and many other spots, they are a low end router..


http://www.shoptoit.ca/shop/product--catId_1001249__locale_en__productId_3297289.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-4-VARIABLE-SP...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Chicago Electric sells one under it's name also..

===========


----------

